# I am insane!



## LADennis (Apr 5, 2009)

Ok, someone PLEASE stop me! I just ordered not ONE but THREE BB Kindle travel bags! Have mercy...help me! LOL!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

LADennis said:


> Ok, someone PLEASE stop me! I just ordered not ONE but THREE BB Kindle travel bags! Have mercy...help me! LOL!


You will love them! I have one but want more. Which ones did you get?


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh wow. Well if your feeling guilty you can always send one my way  

post pictures!

theresam


----------



## LADennis (Apr 5, 2009)

I got the plain black, Stephanie Plum, AND Twilight! Black to match whatever, Stephanie Plum to match purple ROH cover, Twilight to match red Sun cover! Well, I think I've got the baby K2 covered! Calgon, take me away!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You're progressing well on the KindleBoards 12-step program:
Step one:  Buy a Kindle
Step two:  Join Kindleboards
Step three:  Buy a skin.
Step four:  Buy a second skin
Step five:  Buy an Oberon cover (or M edge or....)
Step six:  Buy a light (MightyBrite, Lightwedge...)
Step seven:  Buy the perfect bag, tote, briefcase, knapsack
Step eight:  Buy a second Oberon cover
Step nine:  Buy a case to put the cover in
Step ten:  Buy a second Kindle
Step eleven:  Buy another perfect bag, tote, briefcase, knapsack
Step twelve:  Give up counting your Kindle accessories

Betsy


----------



## kguthrie (Feb 23, 2009)

LOL - Now you only need 4 more. One for each day of the week.


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

Well, I just completed step six and ordered a Mighty Brite Dual 2 (posted about it elsewhere) so now about a bag. Isnt there a hard drive bag somebody was blogging about that has room for all the accessories?? (and still sorta masculine)

Actually, need a bag that will hold the Kindle2 with accessories and Oberon cover, and also the Oberon journal which is the same size, and also the book lite, both chargers, earbuds, and a couple of ink pens. Maybe also hold 2 quarters so I can call a good support group!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I just don't know about this 12-step program for accessories.  In theory it sounds very practical.  However in reality no one has hit bottom.  That will make it difficult to find sponsors.  

Perhaps we could start a meeting where we bring all of our covers, lights, bags, purses, and other items to trade.  That might save us some money!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We do have sponsors:  DecalGirl, M-Edge, Amazon, Oberon.....LOL!

And, we do have meetings:  in Buy, Barter & Trade, the Kindlers Anonymous meetings are always open!  Trade away!

Betsy


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

At least I don't feel so alone now


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

LADennis said:


> Ok, someone PLEASE stop me! I just ordered not ONE but THREE BB Kindle travel bags! Have mercy...help me! LOL!


Wow, that is a lot of travel bags. Now you need to go out and buy three new pairs of shoes to match those bags


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh look, I've successfully completed our 12-step program. 

And to the OP, you are not insane..you are enabled.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Oh look, I've successfully completed our 12-step program.
> 
> And to the OP, you are not insane..you are enabled.


Does that mean you get/have to start over?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

intinst said:


> Does that mean you get/have to start over?


I keep going back and completing steps again. Although I am on the hunt for a decent priced K1 for my daughter's birthday and she'll need a skin, a cover..etc.. so I'll get to play dress-up with hers too.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

LADennis said:


> Ok, someone PLEASE stop me! I just ordered not ONE but THREE BB Kindle travel bags! Have mercy...help me! LOL!


HAHAHAHAHA! I love this place.  Enjoy your bags!

EllenR


----------



## LADennis (Apr 5, 2009)

I sure you do hope the husband isn't home when the beautiful, big brown truck comes!  He may flip out when he sees I ordered THREE travel bags!  LOL!  At least he doesn't rant and rave, he just has this little "look" he casts my way! Of course, I send back my sweetest and best "but I couldn't help myself" smile right back!!!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

LADennis said:


> I got the plain black, Stephanie Plum, AND Twilight! Black to match whatever, Stephanie Plum to match purple ROH cover, Twilight to match red Sun cover! Well, I think I've got the baby K2 covered! Calgon, take me away!


LOL--that Stephanie Plum fabric sucked me in as well. I bought it in the naked K sleeve version, and I'll probably pick up the travel bag as well later on. That lavender is the most unusual shade--purple in some lights, blue in others or when up against a denim or dusky shade. With the white & brown swirls, it goes with a lot too. Simply gorgeous & a great design.

I keep telling myself I've got enough bags......


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

LADennis said:


> Ok, someone PLEASE stop me! I just ordered not ONE but THREE BB Kindle travel bags! Have mercy...help me! LOL!


 You are crazy!!


----------

